# Ulead Video Studio8 Bild Flackert.. Hilfe



## sonoise (22. Juni 2004)

hallo, habe da mal nen größeres probelm. ich nutze ulead video studo 8.0 und will meine videos auf dvd machen. so, also reinspielen über ne tv karte geht auch. mit folgnden aufnahmewerten: DVD Format (MPEG 2) BITRATE 6000KPS / KONSTANT 25Bilder, unteres Halbbild zuerst, Audio LPCM Audio..... so, also auf dem pc sieht das ganze auch gut aus.... dann rendere ich das ganze ins dvd (VOB) format und brenne das mit nero auf dvd. dbeim abspielen auf meinem dvd player sehen  auf dem TV die "schwenkphasen" ruckelig aus ( als würde die widerholungsrate nicht stimmen!). außerdem sieht das bild ziemlich scharf aus, was auf dem pc nicht ist. HILFE...Bitte

ähm in welchem format nimmt man analoge videos auf? mpeg1 oder2 oder? für dvd erstellung


----------



## goela (22. Juni 2004)

Probier mal die Umkehrung der Halbbilder! Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit den Halbbildern. Musst es mal probieren, ob es daran liegt!

Konkret: Mal mit oberes Halbbild zuerst!


----------



## sonoise (22. Juni 2004)

wenns das sein sollte kann ich ja nicht zwei unterschiedliche filme (einer mit untere zuerst, der andere mit obere halbilder zuerst) auf eine dvd brennen da diese ja entweder untere oder obere zuerst nur geht. die einstellung wäre untere / obere halbbilder zuerst.... oder?


----------



## goela (23. Juni 2004)

Doch! Beide müssen nur die gleiche Halbbildreihenfolge haben! Eventuell umcodieren!

Aber probiere es erst mal aus! Ist ja gar nicht gesagt, ob dies das Problem ist! Bei mir war es jedenfalls so!


----------



## sonoise (23. Juni 2004)

Also hat keine punkte gebracht! ich werde jezt mal so vorgehen das ich ein teil des videos 10sec immer wieder mit verschiedenen auflösungen reinmspiele. DAS BILD RUCKELT NUR IN SCHWENKPHASEN... habe die halbbilder gewechselt.... das programm hat eine automatische halbbildererkennung die das videomaterial abscannt , und die sagt immer unteres halbbild. vomdaher kann ich davon ausgeghen das dieses video unteres halbbild zuerst hat. moment cd gerade fertig.....: also hats auch nicht gebracht, habe mitlerweile 8000kb/s und das bild ruckelt immer noch in den bewegungsphasen!


----------



## sonoise (23. Juni 2004)

AN ALLE DIE HIER SO MITLESEN: Also laßt euch nicht von programmen veralbern. Meins sagt unteres halbbild zuerst IST ABER OBERES ZUERST! Und so muß es auch aufgenommen werden (bei mir) die qualität ist mit 8000kb/s sehr gut ...teste mal 6000...mal sehen obs da auch geht. am besten immer erst mal 10 sec reinspielen und testen obs ober oder unteres ist! ist zwar lästig aber ich sitze jeztz mitlerweile den 5.tag an einem video nur weil das programm unteres zuerst sagt.... ;-()


----------



## goela (23. Juni 2004)

Tja! Hatte ich wohl doch recht? Lag wohl doch an den Halbbildern!


----------



## sonoise (23. Juni 2004)

klar, hast recht gehabt, bloß dann ist das programm für den eimer! 80€ und ich sitze an einem film 5-tage bloß weil eine funkton nicht funktionier (oder falsch ist) nicht zu spechen von der 0,69€/min hotline die ich mehrmals angerufen habe.....und die von nix wusten.....

danke noch mal


----------



## goela (24. Juni 2004)

Dies ist in der Tat ärgerlich! In einer frühen Version von TMPEGEnc gab es ebenfalls mal solch eine Verwechslung! Aber die Erfahrung (Rucklige Schwenks) lernt, dass man die Halbbildreihenfolge ändern muss!

Aber diese Erfahrung hast Du ja jetzt selbst gemacht!


----------



## CHProducer (25. August 2004)

*MediaStudioPro7*

Hallo Freunde
Sehr Interessant, habe leider das gleiche, oder ein ähnliches Problem mit MSP7 
Alles funktioniert wunderbar und sieht gut aus, doch sobald ich die fertige gerenderte DVD in den DVDPlayer gebe, Verzerrungen, Flackern des Bildes in Schwenkern und schnellen Bildläufen, i. E.  Zeitraffer.
Habe versucht andere Videodateiformate zu erstellen .avi / .mpeg usw. , doch leider ohne Erfolg. Auch die Erhöhung der Bitrate brachte nix.
Die Funktion mit Halbbildern habe ich leider nicht gefunden, wäre sehr dankbar für Tips


----------

